# Como conectar jack hembra?



## Edo0707 (Sep 16, 2013)

Como conectar jack hembra? jack hembra 1/4 horizontal, como se ve en la imagen tiene 4 pines, y alguien sabe como conectarlos, gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola Amigo recomendacion, bueno una tecnica que uso. Conectas el plug correspondiente en tu jack, luego chequeas con un multimetro, la continuidad entre los contactos del plug a cual corresponde al jack.
Pero existe un pequeño detalle, si tu jack tiene corte o bypass, los terminales que no han sido identificados(en la hembra), procedes a quitar el plug, y chequeas la continuidad que hay entre terminales de la propia hembra.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 16, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/jack-hembra-4783/


----------



## Edo0707 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo recomendacion, bueno una tecnica que uso. Conectas el plug correspondiente en tu jack, luego chequeas con un multimetro, la continuidad entre los contactos del plug a cual corresponde al jack.
> Pero existe un pequeño detalle, si tu jack tiene corte o bypass, los terminales que no han sido identificados(en la hembra), procedes a quitar el plug, y chequeas la continuidad que hay entre terminales de la propia hembra.



pssero tengo un problema no tengo el pulg de este jack aun , pense que su uso es standar por eso necesito saber como se conecta sin necesidad del plug jeje :estudiando:



solaris8 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/jack-hembra-4783/



Pero ese jack es distinto, es mas pequeño, o el tamaño no importa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

Edo0707 dijo:


> pss: o el tamaño no importa?


 
te juro *que el tamaño si importa* ! ! ! 

No es lo mismo 2,5 que 3,5 que 6 mm 

Además mono o estéreo


----------



## Edo0707 (Sep 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> te juro *que el tamaño si importa* ! ! !
> 
> No es lo mismo 2,5 que 3,5 que 6 mm
> 
> Además mono o estéreo



Ese jack es mono 1/4, pero necesito saber cuales pines son los de la señal de entrada y cual va al negativo, me explico, son 4 pines segun la perspectiva que se miren son 2 adelante y dos atras, los 2 de adelante van a la señal supongamos que es "+" o al negativo? lo mismo con los pines de atras!!? esa es mi duda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Vas a tener que medirlos con el tester .


----------



## basicobasico (Sep 17, 2013)

Disculpa pero si el adminiculo (jack/hembra) es remplazo de otro igual que iva en una placa pues lo conecta tal cual estaba el anterior, pero, pero para algo nuevo necesitando conectar un plu jack usted fue a una tienda de electronicos y pidio: "me venden un jack/hembra" y le dieron ese entonces debuelvase a la misma tienda y que se lo cambien por uno asi, comun, no se complique, son faciles de conectar, el conector que sobresale en la rosca es el comun, lo otros dos son: uno el que viene de la placa y el otro el bypas que conecta a algun parlante.


----------

